# anyone seen this before? (grooming video on YouTube)



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ot1gkavV9Rg

I thought it was funny!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

haha, that is cool


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

That was great! I agree, very funny too... 
What a lot of work from someone who knows what they are doing.
It's a good video for all new SP owners to watch. 
That would have taken me 5 hours and the end result wouldn't be nearly as nice!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I watched this before we got Olie.....and she clearly knows her stuff. It's a half a day job for one, in my house. I need a good dryer!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, impressive! I would have still been working on that poor spoo and it would have looked like a hack job when finished LOL.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes!! I love that video. I watched it way back before I got Desmond, before I even knew I would! I was amazed at how long she worked and how intricately she groomed her dog, and it was awesome seeing the "transformation"!  
Ohh how I so wish I had a nice force dryer like that... -sigh-


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

wow! that's talent for sure!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

That was very cool. Did she blow him dry with just air or was there a comb/brush attachment on her dryer?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

That was awesome - I usually don't like to watch grooming videos, but that was really neat how she fast forwarded everything!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I loved watching that and I think it's a good video for any Poodle owner or prospective Poodle owner to watch.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

That video is so cool!
I remember watching it ages and ages ago : )


----------

